# Multiplexar puerto RS232



## Galo (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy algo novatillo y me estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica,
y bueno tengo un circuito con un un micro controlado mediante un RS232, el caso
es que necesito conectar ese micro a otro pcb que tb usa un RS232 por lo que
necesito compartir la unica UART de ese micro del RS232.

Lo que quiero hacer es hacer una pcb con tres puertos, un RS232 para el micro,
otro para el pc y otro la pcb del sensor. En esa pcb quiero convertir esas
senales a niveles cmos, pues las pcb van a 5v, con unos MAX 232, y luego
mediante dos mux que funcionan como mux y demux (CD4051) multiplexar la salida
que quiera usar, bien sea el PC o la pcb-sensor.

Creeis que esto funcionara? o tal vey tenga problemas de glitches al
multiplexar? o mi idea es tan tremendamente loca que no funcionara ni por
asomo? como os digo soy novatillo en esto.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo, saludos


----------



## Galo (Ene 12, 2008)

Corrijo la imagen, en la imagen en la placa del micro, entre el micro y epuerto rs232 hay un max 232 como imaginareis. Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2008)

Funcionar funciona pero?

LA comunicacion entre micro u Placa no puede der directa a 5V con el mismo protocolo?

Con un solo 232 Lo puedes hacer. Solo tienes que convertir para la comunicacion con el PC.
En fin abria afinar mas.


----------



## Galo (Ene 12, 2008)

la cosa es que la placa del micro es una placa industrial k ya esta hecha, y la placa del nuevo sensor tb es industrial con rs232, entonces necesito dos rs232 por narices, uno pal pc y otro para el nuevo sensor, de ahi lo de multiplexar el existente.
Entonces tu crees k rularia?


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2008)

y sin multiplexar tambien funcionaria. con el software apropiado


----------



## Willington (Ene 14, 2008)

veo que la placa del micro es quien decide a quien le envia y recibe datos

para que rule debes tener el control de flujo por hardware (RTS-CTS) ya que el sensor y el
PC deben esperar a que la linea se desocupe antes de transmitir.

sin multiplexion alguno los 2 puertos estaria en modo "promiscuo" es decir recibira todo
momento, ademas en algun momento habria colisiones cuando se intente 2 trasminisiones
al micro al mismo tiempo ...

tambien tener en cuenta que la velocidad de trasmision debe ser igual para todos los rs 232


----------



## aldoperex (Feb 17, 2008)

que tal.. he echado un vistazo a tu proyecto,,,
me gustaria saber en especifico el proposito de tu proyecto
me parece que un micro te soporta varios protocolos rs232 
te ahorrarias bastante,..... pero dime bien cual es tu objetivo ?


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 3, 2008)

Si la placa PCB MICRO es la que controla la comunicación, entonces no tendrás problemas.
Puedes comunicarte con la PC, y cuando temine esta comunicacion hacerlo con el sensor.

Ahora bien, tanto la PC como el SENSOR serán esclavos del MICRO. Si -por ejemplo- el micro está comunicándose con el sensor y la PC quiere transmitir un dato, nadie escuchará su petición. 
Como dice Willington, deberás usar control de flujo RTS, y el soft de la PC debe tener en cuenta este control de flujo para no transmitir si la línea esta ocupada.

Este tipo de arquitectura, donde se desean interconectar varios dispositivos serie, debe realizarse con RS485 y algún protocolo maestro-esclavo, como por ejemplo el MOD-BUS.


----------

